# Mig Welder Recommendations ?



## Pallet Pete (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok here is the deal my mig welder took a poop on me finally did not do bad for a chepo. I am a good welder but mostly on home projects now not pro anymore. My issue is as time goes by I see the value in buying quality more and more so this leads me to wonder who is the best for my situation and what I should save for now. I have used and love Miller and Hobart. Are there others available that are as good but not so expensive ? I may start doing odd jobs on the side for income with it but nothing to demanding.   

Pete


----------



## festerw (Feb 7, 2013)

I've got a Hobart Handler 140 works well for general repairs but is limited by being a 120v  welder.


----------



## gmule (Feb 7, 2013)

I have an older Miller 175 and wouldn't trade it for anything. imho the Miller was worth every penny I paid for it.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 8, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I have used and love Miller and Hobart.​


 
Pete,

What do you have available for voltage?  I'm currently keeping my neighbor's MillerMatic 140 dry and well exercised.   I have one at work too and it's a handy machine indeed.  Runs off 120V AC and does a nice job for 1/8" and less.   It will do heavier, but I really prefer more welder for that kind of work.  I have run a lot of wire thru the little 140 at work. 

If you have 240V available, I'd highly recommend looking at a "multi-plug" kind of setup like what Miller has on the Millermatic 180 and a couple others.  Very versatile, considering that route myself as I could run a 211 at home on 240V and still take it with me to run off my trailer's 120V output.  But I'm having a love affair with the MillerMatic 252 so I'd have a hard time selling myself on a smaller machine than that. 

If your opn a budget, Miller owns Hobart, and the Hobart Handler machines are very good.  Me, I like to "fiddle" with heat and wire speed to get the machine singing the right tune, so the detent stops on those controls would be annoying.  But my mechanic buddy runs a Handler 140 at his home shop and it does the job just fine.

Lincoln makes good welders too, but as far as bang for the buck is concerned, I like the Hobarts better.  Anything farther down the line (pricewise) and quality gets pretty spotty.  Also I wouldn't bother with a 120V welder with less than 140AMPs output.  They need all of that and then some to begin with.


----------



## HDRock (Feb 8, 2013)

A stick for what U need it for, and inexpensive mig will do ya, IMO


----------



## semipro (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the Hobart Handler 190 (240v) version.
I can only compare it to 120 VAC supply MIG welders of various types which I used previously and which I would not recommend using unless you have no choice. 
Keep in mind that you can easily get 240 VAC from an electric dryer connection if needed.  I did that with a romex extension until I installed a dedicated circuit/outlet.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

MasterMech I have 120 & 240 in my garage also not to be nitpicking lol but ITW owns Hobart and Miller they are sister companies. After looking the other day I am leaning toward a Hobart 190 230V they just look sexy and after using a Hobart 210 for a while I like how they handle and they are a bit cheaper. I agree the 120 is really gutless for hotter thicker stronger welds.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

HDRock said:


> A stick for what U need it for, and inexpensive mig will do ya, IMO



HD I got to admit I absolutely 100% hate stick welding ! Plus I am a little shaky because my stupid body is hypoglycemic. When I get hungry I don't always stop which makes it hard to steady myself with a stick. They are great but just not for me so I am gonna stay with mig welding for personal use I can borrow a stick welder from a buddy when needed as well.

Pete


----------



## Dune (Feb 8, 2013)

Miller/ Lincoln is a Ford/Chevy thing in general, but I drive Chevys and weld Lincolns.
Last I recall, Lincoln made a 175 amp, 220 volt in the small package. Ran one, ran nice.

Miller; ugh. Never met a Miller I liked, but like I said, Ford/Chevy.

My personal MIG is a 250 ESAB, but you said you wanted to spend less, not more.
If cost is no object, ESAB makes hands down the best MIG welder.
Mine is a 1983, and I replaced the gun this year. I have never had to fix anything else, and 30 years for a professionally used gun is pretty reliable.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

Dune said:


> Miller/ Lincoln is a Ford/Chevy thing in general, but I drive Chevys and weld Lincolns.
> Last I recall, Lincoln made a 175 amp, 220 volt in the small package. Ran one, ran nice.
> 
> Miller; ugh. Never met a Miller I liked, but like I said, Ford/Chevy.
> ...



Hey dune does ESAB make Mig ? I have only seen Arc from them never used one either ! Off to google I go lol.


Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 8, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> HD I got to admit I absolutely 100% hate stick welding ! Plus I am a little shaky because my stupid body is hypoglycemic. When I get hungry I don't always stop which makes it hard to steady myself with a stick. They are great but just not for me so I am gonna stay with mig welding for personal use I can borrow a stick welder from a buddy when needed as well. Pete


Holy crap! I'm not the only hypoglycemic MIG fanboy. Big MIG with flux-core will do a lot of what a stick welder will do and then some. Just costs more.

I always eat before I have a lot of TIG to do. (or any welding)  It really helps control the shakes.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the largest 120 volt Lincoln, I think a 160?? picked it up at Lowes when they were clearing them out for new models, 200 bucks
I have used it on 1/4 inch plate with great success
I was a certified aircraft welder, TIG, MIG, for years so maybe that helps
it is not the best welder out there but for home use not many people will be welding stuff that heavy.
works great on 1/8 and less too


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 8, 2013)

ironpony said:


> I have the largest 120 volt Lincoln, I think a 160??


 
I've not seen a 120 volt welder with output over 140 amps yet.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2013)

that might be I am not a home to verify


----------



## Dune (Feb 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Holy crap! I'm not the only hypoglycemic MIG fanboy. Big MIG with flux-core will do a lot of what a stick welder will do and then some. Just costs more.
> 
> I always eat before I have a lot of TIG to do. (or any welding) It really helps control the shakes.


Yes and no.
I run 1/16th flux core in a Lincoln LN25 suitcase MIG, and power it with a Lincoln Invertec 350 (425 amps). Has to be a pretty large amount of welding to be worth
it compared to 1/8 7018 (stick), but yes, when I need to throw down some wire, I can.
Then there are the special rods, nickel, stainless steel, tool steel repair rods, etc.

Too soon to give up on stick.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't be afraid to call a few welding supply houses, most do take in trades on new machines. Some have a few new machines set up for demos, stop by and play with a few. I have seen a few on craigslist also.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

greg13 said:


> Don't be afraid to call a few welding supply houses, most do take in trades on new machines. Some have a few new machines set up for demos, stop by and play with a few. I have seen a few on craigslist also.


 
We unfortunately haven't got any around us 

Pete


----------



## semipro (Feb 8, 2013)

Found mine at Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## RSNovi (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a miller 180.  I think it works well for many different jobs.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 8, 2013)

semipro said:


> Found mine at Tractor Supply Co.


 
I looked there today actually they had the Hobart 190 for $649 on sale.

Pete


----------



## Bret Chase (Feb 10, 2013)

I own a Miller Bobcat 225NT and a Lincoln Weld-Pak 100...  The WP100 is a homeowner class FCAW.. I bought the MIG kit for it... I have abused the snot out of it.... I'm at about 300# of wire through it.. the machine should have died by now... but it hasn't.  My Bobcat..... that's where I make my money... It has run at 180 amps 5/32 7018.... 15# of rod a day welding cap plates on stub beams... that was 3 weeks straight... never had a problem with the bobcat.... the only problem I had with the lincoln was that I *wore out* the whip...

to the OP... I'd buy a Miller 211 or a DVI.. forget the chinese crap


----------



## nate379 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had a Lincoln 175 for about 10 years and it's worked well for my needs. Welder and a 125 cu/ft bottle was a bit over $1000 if I remember right.

My brother has a Miller that is about the same size, I think 180, and I think it's build better.  Less plastic and the over temp warning is nice too.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 10, 2013)

I never welded before I bought the Lincoln Power Mig 215 about 6 years ago. I use a shielding gas. I don't weld enough to reach the "pretty weld" results, but my welds have all done the job. I live in a rural area and found that if I can't fix things, the things become pieces of junk. The welder has always worked to expectation, but the operator falls a little short. My wife then bought me a birthday present of an auto-darkening face mask. That works well too.

A real plus is that my 5500 watt - 240 volt generator has enough power for the welder so I can move the welder and generator out in the field to do work when no line power is available.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 10, 2013)

ironpony said:


> I have the largest 120 volt Lincoln, I think a 160?? picked it up at Lowes when they were clearing them out for new models, 200 bucks
> I have used it on 1/4 inch plate with great success
> I was a certified aircraft welder, TIG, MIG, for years so maybe that helps
> it is not the best welder out there but for home use not many people will be welding stuff that heavy.
> works great on 1/8 and less too


 

Out of curiosity what kinda aircraft parts / components were you mig welding?


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I've not seen a 120 volt welder with output over 140 amps yet.


 
+1


----------



## ironpony (Feb 10, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> Out of curiosity what kinda aircraft parts / components were you mig welding?


 

the MIG welding was on steel assy jigs for the tool shop


----------



## Elderthewelder (Feb 10, 2013)

ironpony said:


> the MIG welding was on steel assy jigs for the tool shop


 
That makes sense, I should of figured that out as I am also a aviation TIG welder who also fabs tooling and jigs as needed using aluminum and hardwire MIG, also repair and modify company GSE gear and maintenance stands / platforms


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I bleed blue  I have a 130xp mig and a Thunderbolt ACDC. Both have served me very well!!Millers customer service is second to none in my experience.

If I was buying new again, I'd likely go with a Millermatic 252. Not the cheapest option, but a very solid machine (experience with one at work). You have all the flexability to weld light stuff with the power to do heavy material too.

If I had a huge budget I'd love a crack at a 350P  Pulse mig is the cats ass.


----------



## Couderay80 (Feb 10, 2013)

The main thing to look for is the duty cycle the bigger the percentage the better.  I would only recommend a 240 volt welder, if any size or time welding is going to be done. Another classic example you get what you pay for.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys I am going to wait a little longer and save for the Hobart 190 it looks perfect for my needs. I also like how Hobart handles and feels. 

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 10, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> I think I bleed blue  I have a 130xp mig and a Thunderbolt ACDC. Both have served me very well!!Millers customer service is second to none in my experience.
> 
> If I was buying new again, I'd likely go with a Millermatic 252. Not the cheapest option, but a very solid machine (experience with one at work). You have all the flexability to weld light stuff with the power to do heavy material too.
> 
> If I had a huge budget I'd love a crack at a 350P  Pulse mig is the cats ass.


Scooby, quit readin' my mind! 

Some of those Pulse MIG welds in aluminum make TIG look like a waste of time....


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok first off I have used many Eastwood products and have not been let down yet so here it goes lol. ( Please don't hurt me ) I found this earlier today and thought after watching a lot of reviews and reading a bunch I might want to try it out. Do any of you have experience with Eastwood welders ? I went forum hopping and to my surprise it has good comments all over as well as ratings. Any thoughts ? As of today I have a bunch of work lined up for welding most medium duty so I am defiantly gonna use it to make money.
http://www.eastwood.com/mig-welders-175-amp-mig-welder-w-spool-gun.html

( edit ) I forgot it also has a 3 year hassle free warranty !

Pete


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 13, 2013)

Chinese and plastic drive.. Seen enough to make me look elsewhere!!

 $499 and it includes a Spoolgun.. its far too cheap. Id keep my $500 in my pocket and keep saving. You're halfway to a Millermatic 180, which is a well known good machine.


----------



## madrone (Feb 14, 2013)

biggest miller you can afford


----------



## madrone (Feb 14, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Holy crap! I'm not the only hypoglycemic MIG fanboy. Big MIG with flux-core will do a lot of what a stick welder will do and then some. Just costs more.
> 
> I always eat before I have a lot of TIG to do. (or any welding) It really helps control the shakes.


 
damn, we should start our own forum


----------

